# Time magazine Understanding anxiety



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI this is really goodIts four pages longhttp://www.time.com/time/europe/magazine/2...ety/story4.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BUMP


----------



## 15586 (Jun 27, 2006)

I found it interesting. Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I liked it as well. Anyone know what this medicine is?As the name implies, the SNRIs target a second neurotransmitter called norepinephrine, which is secreted by the adrenal gland and plays a role in triggering the fight-or-flight response â€” thus actually increasing anxiety symptoms in many situations. However, norepinephrine also helps control emotion and stabilize mood, and, properly manipulated along with serotonin, may be able to do just that for the anxious person.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

> quote:SNRIs


FYIhttp://edition.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/MH/00067.htmlThere is also a new class of drugs being developed in regards to "the fight-or-flight response " called CRF antagonists.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Eric..Enjoyed the reading as always.I'm on the lowest dose possible of Effexor XR as you know, with the dose of 37.5 mgs. It has really helped again with the anxiety and IBS spasms. Guess I'll just stay on it as opposed to freaking out trying to find a bathroom in time.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh wow Eric - thanks for the bumping!!! This rang SO many bells with me - I was always the little girl peering out of the window at home, convinced (for some bizarre reason) that my dad had been killed in a car crash - I think it stemmed from my wonderful uncle's very sudden death when I was 9 - I was always mega-anxious - this seems to have receded since my major bout of depression and subsequent (successful) treatment with an SSRI derivative though I'd still say I'm prone to anxiety.Thanks so much for this - very interesting reading and good to start to make sense of why there is such a strong "depressive" streak in my family.Sue


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bumpSue, I know this is older but good infoHope things are well with you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Hiya Eric - thanks for the enquiry. Yeah I'm fine - but brother is my anxiety off the scale right this moment - but thats cos my husband Paul is in hospital this morning have an endoscopy and an ultrasound scan - I'm on hot bricks!!!!Hows you?Sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh sorry, didn't see the thread there - I'll have a butchers when I'm abit less t'wrong side out.Sue


----------

